# Bamboo gigs



## sydbrn329

http://
<a href="http://s705.photobucket.com/albums/ww56/sydbrn329/Mobile%20Uploads/?action=view&current=IMG_0678.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww56/sydbrn329/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_0678.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>Do/have you guys ever used bamboo poles for ur gigs from a boat? I ordered some gigs and spent some serious time affixing them to bamboo poles. 
I cut the pole last year. I put them under my house for about 8 months. I did this on the advice of my dad. He told me that would let them dry out properly. He said his uncle would do that when my dad was a kid. 
It worked pretty good. 
So I did attach the gig like I do a reel seat on a rod. Two strips of 1/4" tape which created a snug fit and a valley for the epoxy. 
I roughed the bamboo up a little with sand paper in the place where the glue would go. 
Mixed it up and set it. 
I put epoxy in the valley and on each side of the tape. Water can't get inside the tube of the upper part of the gig. 
Then I put great stuff foam in the inside of the bamboo where it was cut for the gig to go on. 
Then I varnished the gig and wrapped the handling section with parachord. 
I know this sounds like alot of work. 
BUT....
I have floundered from a boat for 15 years. 
I've had wooden dowels and stainless tube. 
This bamboo is about 20 times better. 
There is so much "spring" in it that poling is virtually effortless. Stoping the boat in a hurry is also much easier. If you are going and pass a fish and have to "slam on brakes", the bamboo absorbs the energy with a bowing. Whereas u might launch urself out the front of the boat or make to boat turn 
Sharply with a regular dowel. 
I'll try to get some pics up today. 
U guys may want to consider building yourselves one.

<a href="http://s705.photobucket.com/albums/ww56/sydbrn329/Mobile%20Uploads/?action=view&current=IMG_0678.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww56/sydbrn329/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_0678.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s705.photobucket.com/albums/ww56/sydbrn329/Mobile%20Uploads/?action=view&current=IMG_0680.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww56/sydbrn329/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_0680.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## johnboatjosh

*Bamboo Gigs*

My fishing partner and best friend actually makes bamboo gig handles (as well as bamboo fishing poles, survey poles, etc.) The ones they make are available in stores all across the gulf coast and don't cost very much. Not trying to advertise or anything, just suggesting that you give them a look as it would eliminate all the time consuming work involved in making your own. Their handles are also varnished so they last longer and go through your hands a little easier. He can tell you where you may can find them around Pensacola, He's on the forum as Five Prongs of Fury.


----------



## sydbrn329

*Bout how much?*



johnboatjosh said:


> My fishing partner and best friend actually makes bamboo gig handles (as well as bamboo fishing poles, survey poles, etc.) The ones they make are available in stores all across the gulf coast and don't cost very much. Not trying to advertise or anything, just suggesting that you give them a look as it would eliminate all the time consuming work involved in making your own. Their handles are also varnished so they last longer and go through your hands a little easier. He can tell you where you may can find them around Pensacola, He's on the forum as Five Prongs of Fury.


Bout how much would one with a stainless gig cost?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

sydbrn329 said:


> Bout how much would one with a stainless gig cost?


I don't sell them with the gigs already on them as nobody has the same preference in points. Some like 2, some like as many as five prongs. We carry them in lenghths from 8'-16' feet. The end that you attach the gig to has a South American hardwood point we cut with a lathe to a perfect taper to fit almost any size B & M gig as these are the most readily available. However, I do prefer stainless myself, so if you do have someone make you some custom ones have them build them with the same taper. Tight Lines Bait and Tackle in Pensacola should still have some of mine.


----------



## sydbrn329

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I don't sell them with the gigs already on them as nobody has the same preference in points. Some like 2, some like as many as five prongs. We carry them in lenghths from 8'-16' feet. The end that you attach the gig to has a South American hardwood point we cut with a lathe to a perfect taper to fit almost any size B & M gig as these are the most readily available. However, I do prefer stainless myself, so if you do have someone make you some custom ones have them build them with the same taper. Tight Lines Bait and Tackle in Pensacola should still have some of mine.


They look great. Bout how much would a 10 footer like that run me?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

sydbrn329 said:


> They look great. Bout how much would a 10 footer like that run me?


Every bait shop has a different mark up on them after I sell them. I would hate to try to give you a quote you on their prices. They should be in the neighborhood of about $10-$12. Do you live around Pensacola?


----------



## Flounder9.75

Wirelessly posted

FPOF
Who in Mobile carries them


----------



## ishmel407

Southern Bama used to have some like that a while back.


----------



## pdsw60

Is it possible to buy directly from you?


----------



## flounder pounder

*I use them*

I use these guys gigs, and would not use anything else. Super strong, and well made. I can jab it in the sand and hit the breaks,no problem. they are super strong. They float too. Aluminum poles and pvc dont float. Floating gig handle is handy for those quick drive by shots, where you have to drop your pole, they float. I have them in both of my flounder boats. Last forever


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Flounder9.75 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> FPOF
> Who in Mobile carries them


I sell a wholesaler in Robertsdale and I am pretty sure he still works Southern Bama. Not sure what other stores he works over that way.


----------



## fulish850

I have 2 of these cane poles and they are great . Very strong and flexible but will not break when polling . I don't use the threaded gig heads , I use those cheap b&m 5 prong #8 for all my gigging fun cuz I abuse it a lot when getting sheepshead an flounder hiding around rocks . Don't get me wrong threaded gigs are nice but to hard of a time to get them off . I have no problem with the fish coming off the barbed gig , cuz when I go to stick the fish I put a lot of ass in the jab , that's where the strong but flexible cane pole comes into play . I bought an 8' from tight lines this yr and already slayed over 80 fish . If u don't believe me , just check out overkill's reports . I gigged one last night when we came on a flounder to fast , I gigged him then let go of the gig and the top part of the pole floated then we just came around and retrieved it with fish still attached , how awesome is that !! 

These cane pole are well worth the money , I think they are worth more then wat u pay for .


----------



## willie mckoy

I got my bamboo poles from Fisherman's Discount there on 98 south of Fairhope. They had a good selection of different links - I got a 10 and a 12 footer. I like the longer ones for poling. After I got one home I noticed it had a crack in on of the segments, but other than filling up with water it works fine. I took the gig head off and used it as a push pole during duck season and it never broke. They are super strong and light - and the flex is nice. But I am looking to upgrade to a better gig head.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

willie mckoy said:


> I got my bamboo poles from Fisherman's Discount there on 98 south of Fairhope. They had a good selection of different links - I got a 10 and a 12 footer. I like the longer ones for poling. After I got one home I noticed it had a crack in on of the segments, but other than filling up with water it works fine. I took the gig head off and used it as a push pole during duck season and it never broke. They are super strong and light - and the flex is nice. But I am looking to upgrade to a better gig head.


We try our absolute best to keep anything of lesser quality from making it to the store. Sometimes maybe 1 out of 100 may crack on its own, but this is not the norm.


----------



## sydbrn329

I didn't realize so many folks were hip to this already. Guess I'm last one catching on. Kinda been that way my whole life. 
But.. If u guys want the ultimate gig head.. All u need do is go on eBay and search "stainless gig". 
Some cat from SC makes them. They are the absolute real deal. None exist better. IMO. 
And only $30. 
He will also make to spec if u have some kinda preference other that what he offers. 
Check them out. They are THE BEST. 
Course, if it's like the bamboo, u guys will already know bout 'em.


----------



## Michael D. Green

*Bamboo Gig Poles*

How do I purchase?? I need four (4) 16' gig poles - Please advise. 
M.D.G. [email protected]


----------



## X-Shark

I gotta ask....Why do you need 4- 16ft gigg's?

Those would be Extremely long and cumbersome to handle.

We bag 10ft long ones together all the time. I do know a place that a long gig is needed, but 4 of them?


----------



## sydbrn329

X-Shark said:


> I gotta ask....Why do you need 4- 16ft gigg's?
> 
> Those would be Extremely long and cumbersome to handle.
> 
> We bag 10ft long ones together all the time. I do know a place that a long gig is needed, but 4 of them?


That would be a land piece of cane!! 
But I have seen people giggin out on front beach before when the water is really clear. But in that water most are under electric motor power. 
Maybe he needs them as push poles for atop a platform.


----------



## johnboatjosh

sydbrn329 said:


> That would be a land piece of cane!!
> But I have seen people giggin out on front beach before when the water is really clear. But in that water most are under electric motor power.
> Maybe he needs them as push poles for atop a platform.


 
That is another great use of Five Prong's gig handles! He and I use one as a push pole when flats fishing. I've never used a graphite push pole but I can't imagine how it could be any lighter or stronger than bamboo.


----------



## 7M

Quote [ Last forever ]

Keep them out of the sun and in a dry place, otherwise they will split. I have kept one in my barn and garage and it is 10 years old and still in excellent condition. Another good thing about cane poles is that they are* LIGHT. *That sure does help when you are out all night.


----------



## Matt09

We have those gig poles at the shop if anyone needs any.


----------



## catchin em

how much do yall sell the 10ft poles for??


----------



## brando

I have the gig heads that sydbrn is talking about from sc and they are way above your avg gig head, now if i can get some of these bamboo handles from here and figure out how to attach them. bye the way the poles are very sharp looking, just hope they will fit the gig.


----------



## flounder pounder

*Orange beach*

Ok, these bamboo gig handles are at Mo Fishin, IN ORANGE BEACH.located right in front
of Zekes Marina. Saw em yesterday,over the register.


----------



## FishWalton

"stainless gig" on ebay search does not work for me...........???


----------



## Michael D. Green

How can I contact you -Five Prongs of Fury?? I need several 16' bamboo gig poles. Please advise. My e-mail addeess is [email protected]


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I don't sell them with the gigs already on them as nobody has the same preference in points. Some like 2, some like as many as five prongs. We carry them in lenghths from 8'-16' feet. The end that you attach the gig to has a South American hardwood point we cut with a lathe to a perfect taper to fit almost any size B & M gig as these are the most readily available. However, I do prefer stainless myself, so if you do have someone make you some custom ones have them build them with the same taper. Tight Lines Bait and Tackle in Pensacola should still have some of mine.


 I got my first "Boutwell Bamboo" gig handles this past Friday ! best handling gig handle I've ever had in my hands, light, strong, great craftsmanship !!! 
BAMBOO for life !!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mjg21

*whats overkill where can i check ur 80 fish claim?*



fulish850 said:


> I have 2 of these cane poles and they are great . Very strong and flexible but will not break when polling . I don't use the threaded gig heads , I use those cheap b&m 5 prong #8 for all my gigging fun cuz I abuse it a lot when getting sheepshead an flounder hiding around rocks . Don't get me wrong threaded gigs are nice but to hard of a time to get them off . I have no problem with the fish coming off the barbed gig , cuz when I go to stick the fish I put a lot of ass in the jab , that's where the strong but flexible cane pole comes into play . I bought an 8' from tight lines this yr and already slayed over 80 fish . If u don't believe me , just check out overkill's reports . I gigged one last night when we came on a flounder to fast , I gigged him then let go of the gig and the top part of the pole floated then we just came around and retrieved it with fish still attached , how awesome is that !!
> 
> These cane pole are well worth the money , I think they are worth more then wat u pay for .


:
whats overkill report where can i check ur 80 fish claim?:whistling:


----------



## drifterfisher

Not to be an asshat,but this posting is 2 years old....


----------



## lookn4fish

I'm interested in getting some of the bamboo gig poles I'm in Jacksonville, Fl. 
Do you know if any one around here Jacksonville has yours. 
If not I would be interested in making a trip over that way to get 4 poles what would be the closest location to that Jacksonville that has your poles i'll give them a call before I make the trip?


----------



## jgc

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I don't sell them with the gigs already on them as nobody has the same preference in points. Some like 2, some like as many as five prongs. We carry them in lenghths from 8'-16' feet. The end that you attach the gig to has a South American hardwood point we cut with a lathe to a perfect taper to fit almost any size B & M gig as these are the most readily available. However, I do prefer stainless myself, so if you do have someone make you some custom ones have them build them with the same taper. Tight Lines Bait and Tackle in Pensacola should still have some of mine.


I am pretty sure I asked you this before (a year or three back), but would love to know any fishing shops on the Texas coast that stock your stuff (seem to remember being told about a place in Rockport for some reason). I almost picked up a red bamboo pole last weekend with what looked like a $2 head attached. Your poles look a lot nicer.


----------



## jgc

Now for a stupid question. How do the gig heads mount on the poles? Do you glue them (if so with what glue, I assume gig heads tend to outlive poles), pin them, both... I understand that boutwell come with turned inserts.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

*mounting gigs to bamboo handles*



jgc said:


> Now for a stupid question. How do the gig heads mount on the poles? Do you glue them (if so with what glue, I assume gig heads tend to outlive poles), pin them, both... I understand that boutwell come with turned inserts.


There is never a stupid question, My Titanium gigs fit directly to the Boutwell handles, My SS gigs are a little smaller cone tapper, so first of all you will have to sand the wooden cone on the small end a bit so that the SS gig will fit properly, I am in the process of making all my gigs fit the Boutwell handles, After making sure the cone is touching the wooden end good, and you can do this by just twisting the cone on the wood and it will leave marks on the wood where it is touching, you can sand the marks until it touches most everywhere. when you get a good fit I usually put a small bead of gorilla glue around the upper end of the wooden cone , I usually slide the cone onto the wood and mark it then put the bead of glue about where the hole is on the gig, be careful not to put too much glue because it will not drive onto the wood ! after putting a small bead of glue i then take about a 1/2" x 12" long piece of pipe and hold the gig handle between my legs then take the pipe and put it over the center prong and use a small hammer and drive the gig onto the handle, if you put it on correct you shouldnt be able to remove it by hand. I then drill a pilot hole in the wooden cone, Boutwell uses a very hard and durable wooden end if you dont predrill the wood you are likely to break the screw off, I use about a 3/32 drill bit, I use just one screw about 3/4" long , some like to drill the cone all the way through for a machine screw and nut, but it isn't necessary if put on properly, but that is your choice. If you aren't able to get a good drive on fit so as you cant remove it by hand, I guess you can put glue all over the end and let it set up ? but too much glue and you wont be able to drive it on , all it will do is slip right back off , like putting grease on it , I have tried to remove some of my gigs off the handles and had to heat them with a torch to remove them ! well if any more questions just let me know , always glad to help.  By the way, keep your bamboo handle out of the sun and it will last years and years.


----------



## Death From Above

Sounds like a pain in the butt operation to me.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Death From Above said:


> Sounds like a pain in the butt operation to me.


Nothing to it, takes 5 minutes tops with a couple of simple hand tools and you'll never have to fool with it again.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnboatjosh

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Nothing to it, takes 5 minutes tops with a couple of simple hand tools and you'll never have to fool with it again.:thumbsup:


Time me, I bet I could do it in 3 minutes! :yes:


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

*mounting gigs to bamboo handles*



Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Nothing to it, takes 5 minutes tops with a couple of simple hand tools and you'll never have to fool with it again.:thumbsup:


 Hey Hunter, 
Just a few more old tapper cones to go and all my gigs will fit directly to your handles, then I can put them on in just a minute or so  I'm making some frog gigs and trying to use up all the old tapper cones. They will be gone soon.


----------



## pigman25

u still have any bamboo handles need two 10 footers I live in summerdale


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

pigman25 said:


> u still have any bamboo handles need two 10 footers I live in summerdale


Several of the stores around Gulf shores and Orange Beach carry our handles.


----------



## Night Shift

Pigman. Bluewater ships store in foley on 59 has em. The mounting process takes just a minute but lasts forever. I hsve one setup that is three years old. Never a problem


----------



## pigman25

Goin to buy some today


----------



## Oceandweller

Anybody know anywhere to pick these up. Would like to buy 2-3. Bump for an old thread? I could make some, but would rather have quality. The guy from South Carolina makes killer gigs if anybody is looking he sells on ebay.


----------

